# work issues in spain...can i make it as a private music teacher



## katrina43 (Jan 7, 2016)

Im thinking of moving to spain but my work would consist of tefl work (and not sure how easily available this is) .My main job in England is a private music teacher.I teach piano mainly aswell as flute,clarinet and sax...I have been doing this 14 yrs in England..Just wondering if there is the demand in spain for this or would i be struggling for work.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I've moved your posts to the Spain forum and you should post any further questions about moving to Spain here rather than on the UK forum.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it would depend upon many factors including where you are.

My good lady used to teach guitar privately, mostly to rich Russian kids in Sotogrande.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

It would probably be a challenge. Music teaching in Spain is mainly done in 'conservatorios' at all levels - from very young upwards. I use inverted commas as they are ten a penny - almost one in every large town - and they are not the same as a conservatoire in the UK (i.e. RCM, RAM, RNCM etc) - although a handful are of that standard. You may be able to get some private lessons - but the demand here is nowhere near as great as in the UK.

I'm a semi-professional double bassist / pianist by the way, living in Valencia.

You could try offering combined English and music lessons - it may represent a more attractive option to parents too or target really young kids. Thinking strategically you may also wish to target international/expat schools (of which there are many) with your advertising. Not because of the English connection - but the parents statistically are likely to have more money to spend on home music tuition - although as mentioned - they tend to favour sending their kinds to music colleges. Although sadly, there is a growing movement of parents who are reluctant to encourage creativity and focus on the sciences, engineering and English/German so that their kids - in their opinion - will have a better chance of surviving the crisis/high unemployment... not dissimilar to the current Tory government in Blighty!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I think it would depend upon many factors including where you are.
> 
> My good lady used to teach guitar privately, mostly to rich Russian kids in Sotogrande.


Would she have been able to support herself ( & you )? Although I know several very good private music teachers in my area, none can support themselves fully on the income.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Many small towns and villages have their own bands ranging from the "thump and toot" (tambours and cornets) to the orchestral (with a full range of woodwind and other instruments) and the bandmaster is invariably a music teacher. Some of the bands are very good. We have both types here:





 Skip though to about 2 mins, 15 secs. Unfortunately the microphone used was a little on the small side and the results are a little tinny.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Would she have been able to support herself ( & you )? Although I know several very good private music teachers in my area, none can support themselves fully on the income.


Possibly, but she was never that fussed about getting new pupils in fact she used to turn them down. The rate was about 20 Euros for 45 minutes. It supplemented what she used to earn doing a couple of days a week at the local International school (which is another avenue the OP might like to explore).


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

samthemainman said:


> ... Although sadly, there is a growing movement of parents who are reluctant to encourage creativity and focus on the sciences, engineering and English/German so that their kids - in their opinion - will have a better chance of surviving the crisis/high unemployment... not dissimilar to the current Tory government in Blighty!


But by saying it's hard to make it as a professional musician in Spain, aren't you basically saying they're right in terms of finding employment? I agree that parents should encourage kids to take up music and not sacrifice it for the STEM subjects, but not for the reasons you've given. Also I think science and engineering are just as creative as music - maybe they're just not as expressive?


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Chopera said:


> But by saying it's hard to make it as a professional musician in Spain, aren't you basically saying they're right in terms of finding employment? I agree that parents should encourage kids to take up music and not sacrifice it for the STEM subjects, but not for the reasons you've given. Also I think science and engineering are just as creative as music - maybe they're just not as expressive?


The reasons why it's difficult to make it as a professional musician are many and diverse (it's hard enough in the UK) - none of which are that relevant for the opening post who is asking about the market for private music tuition.

I appreciate you don't agree with the reasons - but they're not my opinions - it is a fact that arts subjects all over the world are suffering. That's where the vacancies are currently. Of course there is creativity in STEM subjects, like there is science, maths and technology in music - but STEM subjects are not 'Creative' subjects. In the 1990s there was a drive in UK Education to learn languages to GCSE, and in the last 10 years it's been STEM - as that is what the 'market' wants. I did languages and music at 'A' level and am glad I did.... but many parents - rightly or wrongly - are encouraging their children to do well in STEM - the job market and money are the draw. My partner teaches at a large International School in the Valencia region. It has an excellent reputation. Less than half a dozen students choose 'A' level music every year, despite a large talent pool. Instead they want to be doctors, scientists and engineers.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

When I used to take the dogs for a 5pm walk, I always heard from various houses in our street, people practising the piano, violin, clarinet, etc. The grandson of our next door-but-one neighbour is currently studying violin at the RCM in London and is now in his second year. But that is in _this_ village, whether it is representative of all over Spain I don't know.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes Baldilocks and that's great - I've seen it too. I play with a reasonable standard amateur orchestra in Valencia - and there is no lack of great talent. But the three top young musicians (18+) have gone to study at the RNCM in Manchester, another to Düsseldorf and another to Paris. All the best talent ultimately leaves the country and there isn't a single world class orchestra in Spain. So - lots of amateur enjoyment, lots of talent, but many of the best either leave or take up another job.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

samthemainman said:


> The reasons why it's difficult to make it as a professional musician are many and diverse (it's hard enough in the UK) - none of which are that relevant for the opening post who is asking about the market for private music tuition.


Well, you started it!  I was just replying to your post  



samthemainman said:


> I appreciate you don't agree with the reasons - but they're not my opinions - it is a fact that arts subjects all over the world are suffering. That's where the vacancies are currently.


So you are saying there is plenty of work to be found as a musician in Spain? More than with the STEM subjects?



samthemainman said:


> Of course there is creativity in STEM subjects, like there is science, maths and technology in music - but STEM subjects are not 'Creative' subjects. In the 1990s there was a drive in UK Education to learn languages to GCSE, and in the last 10 years it's been STEM - as that is what the 'market' wants. I did languages and music at 'A' level and am glad I did.... but many parents - rightly or wrongly - are encouraging their children to do well in STEM - the job market and money are the draw. My partner teaches at a large International School in the Valencia region. It has an excellent reputation. Less than half a dozen students choose 'A' level music every year, despite a large talent pool. Instead they want to be doctors, scientists and engineers.


Yes but are you are saying that they are wrong to think that STEM subjects will increase their chances of employment or not?

I personaly dislike the way the Arts have been pushed to the background as well, I managed to sneak in an Art A-level while studying Maths, Physics and Chemistry and feel lucky I could. But that was back in the 80s - these days it might not be possible. But to get round this problem perhaps we first need to accept that STEM subjects are more likely to get you a job in the first place, but they are not the be-all and end-all? And in fact neglecting the cognitive as well as soft skills that people develop while studying the arts might have longer term benefits? (I'm just thinking aloud here  I'm not an expert)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

An English woman I know hoped to teach cello privately but couldn't charge enough to make a living. Because of the recession (which shows no sign of receding at least not round here), half the parents are out of work. If you live somewhere more well-heeled, rents etc will be proportionately higher so you're possibly no better off.

There used to be grants and programmes from the government for youth orchestras etc, but again, the money dried up long ago.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Katrina, If you have perfect Spanish you would double your customer base at least. If you have only little Spanish your chances of securing music pupils is pretty small. But double small is still small. Sorry, I wish I was saying the opposite, but it would be lies.

. . . and your chance of making decent money with TEFL . . . still remote. Sorry!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Leper said:


> Hi Katrina, If you have perfect Spanish you would double your customer base at least. If you have only little Spanish your chances of securing music pupils is pretty small. But double small is still small. Sorry, I wish I was saying the opposite, but it would be lies.
> 
> . . . and your chance of making decent money with TEFL . . . still remote. Sorry!


I think it depends on area. 

For musical instrument tuition an area with a lot of wealthy residents - probably expats - might be OK. Around the southern CDS that would mean Sotogrande or Marbella. But don't try TEFL there - they all speak English and probably have an English Language education.

Away from the coast (expat areas) I guess TEFL might be more in demand - I think I remember someone on here saying that quite recently.

One problem is accessing the market. We were lucky to have a friend who was head of music at the local international school and we both worked there (me for a very short time - no patience at all) but BH worked there for many years and the private lessons came from that. She would have had trouble finding clients from nothing.


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Katrina,

Don't discount teaching online, via Skype video calls. It's not yet common but I believe it will be so. I'm a life/small biz coach and work with almost all of my clients via Skype video - even on things like body language. I interviewed Greg Howe (great US guitarist, played on Michael Jackson's tour back in the day) and he teaches guitar to people via Skype; as does the bassist in his band Maragold. I'm too new to post links but check out the interview with him at soulambition dot com slash tv; I asked him about the remote tuition thing during the interview.

It would take some savvy marketing/PR to build up a big client base, but you could do an initial free session for new clients (this is standard in coaching, and I've had many clients who were skeptical at first and grew to love the handiness/lower cost/flexibility of Skype 'meetings') - many creative ways to create demand. 

My partner's also a music teacher but has gone TEFL route first by the way; we've not decided on a town to rent in yet but when we do he might be looking to teach guitar and maybe keys/voice. My clarinet's back home and I used to play tenor sax btw; nice to see another woodwinder on here!


----------



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

My daughter is now studying science at university, she has always wanted to study science, but she also loves art, textiles and music. She had a lot of opposition from staff at college when she said she also wanted to study art, she managed to persuade them to let her do AS art, she has also managed to get grade 6 piano. She does not have much time for these more creative activities, now but I do think that she will take them up later. I think that it is important to do both.


----------



## Imopip (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi. Did you manage to emigrate to Spain? I am looking for a sax teacher!


----------

